# IS IT TIME TO START?



## fishchris (Jan 15, 2013)

My grandson would like to know ,how soon he can start fishing the pond for carp ,.he lives in ohio and we have had a good winter so far ,.any help would be great ,.thanks fish chris


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

i would hope soon...havent looked at the river yet for active carp but will post when I do.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have been catching Carp Cats & Buffalo Suckers steadily on the Scioto River from Greenlawn to O'Shey - Seems that every time I get them really going in an area the rain ruins the fun. Good Luck


----------

